# Repair damaged pdf program? Free?



## Hunter368 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a few damaged pdf files that I want repaired. Does anyone have a good pdf repair software program thats free off the net? I tried a few that did repair the files but would only let me view them if I bought their software....grrrrrr.


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well I found a new software program to read PDF files that so far I like better then Adobe. Its called Foxit and runs much much faster then Adobe, plus it was able to read PDF files that Adobe could not read. I can now read all those files I could not read with Adobe.

Check it out, seems to work well so far.

Foxit Software


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks, Hunter.... My wire (the printer) does a lot of stuff in Adobe.
I'll have to put her onto Foxit.

BTW.....Happy Birthday !

Charles


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 16, 2007)

ccheese said:


> BTW.....Happy Birthday !
> 
> Charles



LOL thanks.


Adobe uses allot more RAM then Foxit.......thus Adobe is slower.


----------



## fyz (May 4, 2008)

Hi, 

There is a tool called Advanced PDF Repair. I have used it to repair many corrupt PDF files on my damaged disks successfully. Maybe you can have a try.


Alan


----------



## leftler (Oct 23, 2008)

I know this is some necromancy of a old off-topic topic, but you are the first result in the Google for "Read a damaged PDF" (without quotes) so here is a tidbit of info about that PDF repair program that costs 100 dollars that fyz recomended.

If you go to C:\Documents and Settings\_username_\Local Settings\Temp and look for a TEMPA.pdf, (or tempb, tempc ect...) while in the preview mode, showing what you woud get if you payed for the program, that file is the recovered file the program wouldn't let you save without paying for the full version. Just a heads up to all the people here arriving from Google.


----------



## moon_walker333 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot leftler for informing us of a way to get the previewed file. That really helped. 

Actually, I want to add here that the location you mentioned is not used by this app anymore. The location now used is C:\Windows\Temp\ folder. When you have the preview open, go to this folder and look for file Tmp*.pdf

Have fun!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone notice how this thread attracts many one-time posters?


> So don't think about free software. It won't work, and if it would work then it will damage your system.


Hmmm, opensource software is in my opinion quite often better and reliable than commercial ones and it's quite often free of charge.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, this thread'll show up in Google searches, so bots can post their drivel. Blah. Probably had some noble beginnings, this thread, but may need to be deleted to keep from attracting roaches.


----------

